# MAC'd out by my MAC daddy!



## uopgirlie (Feb 15, 2007)

So I am officially MAC'd out.  My boyfriend and I celebrated our 6 year anniversary, Valentine's day, and his birthday all in one day thanks to my pharmacy midterms and his insane work schedule this week.  But I can honestly say that I have never, EVER received so much MAC in a matter of days! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Here's the break down...

Pret-a-Porter: Holiday Brush set (full-sized, comes with brush roll and the following brushes...): gift from boyfriend for our 6 year anniversary
129 Powder/Blush Brush 
187 Duo Fibre Face Brush 
190 Foundation Brush 
213 Fluff Brush 
219 Pencil Brush 
224 Tapered Blending Brush 
266 Small Angle Brush 
316 Lip Brush (not pictured because it is already in my purse!)









Valentine's Vanity (included the red version of the Silverette case and the following products...): Valentine's day gift from my schmoopie
Eye Shadow: Shroom, Woodwinked, Black Tied
Technakohl Liner: GraphBlack
Loud Lash Mascara: Noisy Black
Powder Blush: Peachykeen
Prep + Prime Lip
Lipstick: High Tea, Glam, Shag
Lipgelée: Goldensoft, Valentine's










Barbie Loves MAC collection: this came in the mail today!
Barbie doll
T-shirt (not pictured because I'm wearing it! :dancey
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eyeshadows: all six in the collection (Springtime Skipper, Moth Brown, Magic Dust, Whistle, Beautyburst, Playful)
Lipsticks: Modern Ms., Sweet & Single
Lipliner: Plum Royale
Powder Blush: Fab
Beauty Powder: Pearl Sunshine














Valentine's Day 2004 (?) vanity: the most beautiful make-up box I've ever seen...lucky for me, a gal in my class sold it to me...had to have it since I've been wanting it since it's appearance two years ago - boyfriend was a newbie to MAC and waited too long to order online!  (He's learned his lesson since obviously)  Matches my Tour de Pink traincase from boyfriend from V-day 2005 (?, or it was a Saks Exclusive...can't remember)






Well, that's that!  I know, it's crazy...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy Valentine's day everyone!


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice haul. Glad you had a great V-Day. Enjoy!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Feb 15, 2007)

whoa, that's a lot of amazing stuff!  Lucky you!!!


----------



## n_c (Feb 15, 2007)

you got great stuff...enjoy!


----------



## Holly (Feb 15, 2007)

woow excellent haul


----------



## saniyairshad (Feb 15, 2007)

wowwwwwwwwww...what a haul...and i love that u have all the traincases from V Day
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Yay ...and what a wonderful BF


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 15, 2007)

wow that is one FAB haul!!! enjoy!


----------



## thelove4tequila (Feb 15, 2007)

Wow you lucky thing you! I love that vanity case! Jealous.


----------



## macface (Feb 15, 2007)

nice haul enjoy


----------



## freshangi (Feb 15, 2007)

i love vanity cases~!! 2004 is so cute~!!


----------



## tiramisu (Feb 15, 2007)

Nice Haul!  You got some cute stuff!! I have the silverette case that my *ahem* schmoopie? hehe got me for xmas... I love the red one... if I had known there was going to be a red one !!!  
Sounds like you had a great Vday!! enjoy.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 15, 2007)

aww! i call my hubby schmoopy too! hehe


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 15, 2007)

good lord! that is an amazing haul!!! lucky girl..


----------



## uopgirlie (Feb 15, 2007)

Yay for schmoopies!  Hahaha, when we were first dating we used to annoy our friends by doing the Seinfeld routine...
"No, you're schmoopie!"
"Noooooo, you're my schmoopie!!!"

LOL  good times, good times =)


----------

